# Cresini - any experiences??



## Gary Johnson (Dec 19, 2007)

I saw a bike that I'd like to buy yesterday but can only find the manufacturers website which is fairly limited. Does anyone have any experience with this company? I cannot see any reviews and the only bikes on the internet for sale are the classic ones. The one I'm looking to buy is an aluminium / carbon frame - thinks its a probe, tubing shape is quite amazing.

I'd be very grateful for any info


----------

